# Authenticity of vintage oris



## Tres

Hi all. I stupidly bid on two seemingly fake or franken vintage oris on ebay (i hope i lost the bidding or able to refund if these two are fakes).

A mistake that i could've avoid if i done a little more research.

Again, are these oris a real oris or just a piece of trash?

1. white dial on black leather strap (no pictures of the movement) Reloj Oris, Mov.Suizo manual,17 Rubíes.Espectacular! Funciona muy bien seminuevo | eBay

2. Black dial on blue strap (this one looking crisp and more more authentic than the previous one) VINTAGE ORIS ANTIMAGNETIC 17 JEWELS MEN'S WATCH (EXCELLENT CONDITION) SERVICED









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

The white seems a Franken. Does it comes from India? The black one might be good.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tres

As i expected on the blue as it looks crispier and more legit. Anyhow, the white one sold by an ebayer from madrid and the black one is from UK.
Thanks for the comment, sir.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Tres said:


> As i expected on the blue as it looks crispier and more legit. Anyhow, the white one sold by an ebayer from madrid and the black one is from UK.
> Thanks for the comment, sir.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I'm sorry but I'm reasonably sure that the black dial will be a fake as well, the same eBay seller is also listing some Oris Big Crown Pointer Date watches that are fakes.

For example, see this one from the same seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-ORIS-POINTER-AUTOMATIC-BIG-CROWN-25-JEWELS-MAN-S-WHITE-
DIAL-/222595098548 if you zoom in on the picture that shows the case back you will see the serial number 26-58574 which is a well known fake, take a look at this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/fake-oris-big-crown-pointers-serial-26-58574-a-3482673.html


----------



## Tres

MadMrB said:


> I'm sorry but I'm reasonably sure that the black dial will be a fake as well, the same eBay seller is also listing some Oris Big Crown Pointer Date watches that are fakes.
> 
> For example, see this one from the same seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-ORIS-POINTER-AUTOMATIC-BIG-CROWN-25-JEWELS-MAN-S-WHITE-
> DIAL-/222595098548 if you zoom in on the picture that shows the case back you will see the serial number 26-58574 which is a well known fake, take a look at this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/fake-oris-big-crown-pointers-serial-26-58574-a-3482673.html


What a shock. I think it is better to cancel the bid. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Tres said:


> What a shock. I think it is better to cancel the bid. Thanks for the info.


I think that is wise, you certainly don't want to be lining the pockets of the scum that sell these fakes.

If you want a reliable source for pre-owned Oris watches then Andrew Charles may be one place to look (they are the offical UK Oris service centre), they also sell on eBay: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/actimepieces/


----------



## Tres

You came at the right time. Ive managed to retract the bid for the one with black dial. As for the white dial one, it is a $30 worth of mistakes since the bid is ending within 2 hours and dont allow any bid cancellation.
Thanks.


----------



## DMS_17

Hi there, I am a newbie to this forum. So I try my best to keep it short. I’m from Germany and an enthusiastic watch collector. Guess that goes for not people here (not being from Germany but the passion for watches). So I am happy to get the chance to interact with all of you. 

My taste in watched is quite broad. From purist A. Lange & Söhne‘s 1815 to modern technology Sinn UX GSG9 to the iconic Rolex Sub.

Mainly I have bought from reliable dealers for pre-owned watches or bought brand new from trustworthy sources (no grey market offers, etc.). I guess by now everybody can guess the question I’m now going to ask.

This is my first purchase of a watch older than 20 year. It’s supposed to be an Oris Shock Proof 17 Jewels. I got it from Chrono24 and the price was 350 Euro (watch is located in Spain), so I did not expect it to be a Frankenwatch. I know that a lot of trash in this regard is coming from India (but also at a much cheaper price). 

However, after going through all the forums now (actually just out of curiosity) I got a bit suspicious. And I am now panicking a bit that I might be the only fool who did not only by a fake / faulty watch but also did so at an outrages price (simply assuming the higher price might be some sort of insurance for it to be a legit deal).

It‘s supposed to be from the 70s and condition mentioned was „unworn“. However the dial ist painted only and the case size is stated as 40mm (quite big for a watch that age). Attached are two pictures. 

If anyone could shed some light, I‘d be super thankful. Many greetings and regards from Germany.


----------



## Antjac

Hi,

I just bought a "Oris" watch but it seems to be a fake from India.
Could you confirm my fear ?

















Thanks


----------



## JLater

Not an expert by any means but the last 2 posts look Franken to me as well. I would avoid this type of Oris and put money to something else or save up for an Oris with full documentation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Scott

Antjac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a "Oris" watch but it seems to be a fake from India.
> Could you confirm my fear ?
> 
> View attachment 14431011
> 
> 
> View attachment 14431013
> 
> 
> Thanks


Are you sitting down? ;-)


----------



## Monochrome Chronos

Antjac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a "Oris" watch but it seems to be a fake from India.
> Could you confirm my fear ?
> 
> View attachment 14431011
> 
> 
> View attachment 14431013
> 
> 
> Thanks


Ouch...ignoring the dial design which is a bit gaudy for Oris standards, I see a generic mani-wind movement (for what I assume is supposed to be a 70's or 80's era watch) rather than automatic sitting in a plastic housing. Sorry to say it, you're the proud owner of a FrankenOris.


----------



## Monochrome Chronos

DMS_17 said:


> Hi there, I am a newbie to this forum. So I try my best to keep it short. I'm from Germany and an enthusiastic watch collector. Guess that goes for not people here (not being from Germany but the passion for watches). So I am happy to get the chance to interact with all of you.
> 
> My taste in watched is quite broad. From purist A. Lange & Söhne's 1815 to modern technology Sinn UX GSG9 to the iconic Rolex Sub.
> 
> Mainly I have bought from reliable dealers for pre-owned watches or bought brand new from trustworthy sources (no grey market offers, etc.). I guess by now everybody can guess the question I'm now going to ask.
> 
> This is my first purchase of a watch older than 20 year. It's supposed to be an Oris Shock Proof 17 Jewels. I got it from Chrono24 and the price was 350 Euro (watch is located in Spain), so I did not expect it to be a Frankenwatch. I know that a lot of trash in this regard is coming from India (but also at a much cheaper price).
> 
> However, after going through all the forums now (actually just out of curiosity) I got a bit suspicious. And I am now panicking a bit that I might be the only fool who did not only by a fake / faulty watch but also did so at an outrages price (simply assuming the higher price might be some sort of insurance for it to be a legit deal).
> 
> It's supposed to be from the 70s and condition mentioned was „unworn". However the dial ist painted only and the case size is stated as 40mm (quite big for a watch that age). Attached are two pictures.
> 
> If anyone could shed some light, I'd be super thankful. Many greetings and regards from Germany.


It's a little hard to be certain without taking a look at the movement inside, but I suspect it's a fake. The hands are quite obviously new (lumed second hands were a rarity for the time period and the lume lacks any aging), the case also looks too new and the paint job...well it all points to a fake, but it could just be a very bad refurbishing. 
But you really need to open it to get an idea. Many frakenwatched set their movements in a plastic casing and use cheap, generic mechanical movements.
Also, the 70's was not a great time for Oris. At that time they had been bought out by Swatch, saw their production essentially hobbled and ultimately vanished from many markets. During that time, a lot of imitators began to "borrow" the Oris name.


----------

